# School of PE or PPI2PASS?



## engineer123456 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi, 

Has anyone taken either School of PE or PPI2PASS review courses for Power?

If so, can you share your opinion here?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 2, 2016)

My vote is School of PE.


----------



## 9safe (Jun 3, 2016)

I just bought the PPI practice exam book by Camara, the actual study guide I didn't bother purchasing. 

I am selling my exam book if your interested: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231959577921?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 4, 2016)

I'd recommend schoolofpe. I took their class and can vouch for it. I've read a number of bad reviews on this board for the ppi2pass course, plus I think it is more expensive. I did buy the ppi2pass online test question bank, but it was trash, a waste of time and money.


----------



## Los84 PE (Jun 6, 2016)

PPI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

